# للبنات الجريئات فقط............



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2008)

*سؤال وأتمنى الأجابه عليه بصراحه 







**أولا: أذا كنت من الشباب المتطفليين أقلب وشك 



أو من الشباب الفضوليين أخلع





الموضوع خاص وحساس وللنساء فقط 

















ماذا لو كنتي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

















جائعه 



















جداً



















جداً























جداً









































جداً









































ودخلتي المطبخ











































وشفتي















































شفتي









































طولي بالك شويـــــة





































وشفتي





















لازم تكون أجابه صريحه























































ومافيهاش

































لف





























و دوران 















































دخلتي المطبخ وشفتي





























شفتي















































هذا




































*




*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*













































*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*








































*@@@@@@@@
*











*(*_*)
*
























*(@_@)*





































*هذا *























*هل تحاولين الهرب ؟؟؟؟؟

أمْ تكونين شجاعه وتضربينه بزنوبه ؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*

تصدق يا كوكو انا اول ماقريت كلمة المطبخ توقعت انه صورصارههههههههه

بس الاول قبل ما اجاوب على سؤالك مش مسمحااااااك ايدى وجعتنى من كتر النزول 

ماشى سهلة هههههههههه

اما بالنسبة للصورصار بقى انا مش ههرب ولا هضربه بالذنوبة كمان 

انا بمشى والبيرسول معايا ينفع ولا ؟ ههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*



marmar_maroo قال:


> تصدق يا كوكو انا اول ماقريت كلمة المطبخ توقعت انه صورصارههههههههه​
> 
> بس الاول قبل ما اجاوب على سؤالك مش مسمحااااااك ايدى وجعتنى من كتر النزول ​
> ماشى سهلة هههههههههه​
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يابتاعه البيروسول 
ينفع طبعا 
بس مش بيجيب مفعول سريع 
لاكن الزنوبه سريع 
وبعد التحريات اللازمه اتضح ان الزنوبه اسرع من البيروسول 
نورتى المطبخ ياباشا 
هههههههههههه
يووووووووووووه 
قصدى الموضوع ​


----------



## i'm christian (12 يونيو 2008)

*انا شخصيا شايفه
ان الجرى نص المجدعه في الحاله دى ههههههههههههه
والنص التانى
الجرى بردو ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يسامحك جوعتنا وتعبتنا
على صرصور 
لا ماكنش العشم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*



i'm Christian قال:


> *انا شخصيا شايفه​*
> *ان الجرى نص المجدعه في الحاله دى ههههههههههههه*
> *والنص التانى*
> *الجرى بردو ههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 
هههههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالالا
فى الحالات دى بيبقى الجرى المجدعه كلها 
ماهوا الاكل موجوده اهه
وبعدين ماكنش العشم انتى الالى خايفه من الصرصار 
هههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على مروووووووووووورك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## sarsor (12 يونيو 2008)

*اولا ربنا يسامحك ايدى وجعتنى جدا 
ثانيا انا بقرف جدا من الصراصير ولما اشوفها على طول هجرى واقول لماما cover me and shout  ميرســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــىىى جدا على الموضوع:gun::gun: ​*


----------



## caro/كارو (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*

انا متغاظه منك جدااااااااااااااااااا اكيد هاجرى و صرخ لأنى بقرف جدااا من الحشرات


----------



## "mony" (12 يونيو 2008)

انا بخاف  جدا منهم اوى انا مطبخ غير مطبخ مش بحبهم وبخاف منهم لدرجه انى ممكن اعيط..
بس بالنسبه للمطبخ ..مش هاكل خالص 

ثانكس على الحركه الجامد دى​


----------



## sosana (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*

ههرب طبعا مش مشكلة اكل


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*

روح يا بني منك للي كلت دراع جوزها
حرام عليك كنت بقول عليك ولد كويس
لكن اتعديت من ناس اعرفهم كدا
بس للاسف غايب دلوقتي عنا
طبعا الكل عارفه
المرحوم كاجو لحد ما يعود الينا سالما

نرد بقي علي السؤال
اولا انا بقرف جدا وبخاف منهم قوي
وطبعا مستحيل اضربهم
بقول لماما او اي حد في البيت مش بيخاف
وبلاش تعمل كدا تاني وخليك كويس​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*



sarsor قال:


> *اولا ربنا يسامحك ايدى وجعتنى جدا ​*
> 
> *ثانيا انا بقرف جدا من الصراصير ولما اشوفها على طول هجرى واقول لماما Cover Me And Shout ميرســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــىىى جدا على الموضوع:gun::gun: *​


 
ههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على مرووووووووووووووورك 
بس افرض انتى لوحدك فى البيت هتسيبى الصرصار وتطلعى تجرى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*



caro/كارو قال:


> انا متغاظه منك جدااااااااااااااااااا اكيد هاجرى و صرخ لأنى بقرف جدااا من الحشرات


 
تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها 
هههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووورك 
نورتى الموضوع ياباشا ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*



"mony" قال:


> انا بخاف جدا منهم اوى انا مطبخ غير مطبخ مش بحبهم وبخاف منهم لدرجه انى ممكن اعيط..
> بس بالنسبه للمطبخ ..مش هاكل خالص ​
> 
> ثانكس على الحركه الجامد دى​


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووورك ياباشا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*



sosana قال:


> ههرب طبعا مش مشكلة اكل


 
هههههههههههههه
ده الالى كنت متوقعه قبل ما انزل الموضوع انى فى بنات كتير هتقول ههرب 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى لمرووووووووورك ياباشا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> روح يا بني منك للي كلت دراع جوزها
> 
> حرام عليك كنت بقول عليك ولد كويس
> لكن اتعديت من ناس اعرفهم كدا
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
كاجو هيرجعلنا بالسلامه قريب 
وربنا معاه فى امتحاناته 
انا بقى خلصت امتحانات :smil16:
يعنى ماوريش غيركوا 
هههههههههههههه
ومين دى الالى اكلت دراع جزها :hlp:
طيب قولى بقرف بس 
بخاف دى جامده شويه 
حاضر مش هعمل كده تانى 
هبقى اشوف حاجات اجمد شويه 
ههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى لمروووووووووورك ياباشا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


حلوة منك ياكوكو كل دة علشان صرصاررررررررررررررررررر​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​_
> 
> 
> 
> _حلوة منك ياكوكو كل دة علشان صرصاررررررررررررررررررر_​


قوللهم خايفين من الصرصار 
ههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووورك ياباشا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## ميرنا (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*

لا طبعا هوسعلة سكة ولا استغبى وجرى بعبط انا كمان هجرى انا بكرهم ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*



ميرنا قال:


> لا طبعا هوسعلة سكة ولا استغبى وجرى بعبط انا كمان هجرى انا بكرهم ​


هههههههههههههههههههه
ليه كده بس ياميرنا 
ده حلو 
ههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على مروووووووووووووووورك​


----------



## ميرنا (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*

لا دا شرير ووحش كمان انا لما بكون قدام حد ممكن يتريق بعمل فيها بجرى وراه لحد ميستخبى ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*



ميرنا قال:


> لا دا شرير ووحش كمان انا لما بكون قدام حد ممكن يتريق بعمل فيها بجرى وراه لحد ميستخبى ​


 
ههههههههههههههههه
طيب ماتجربى مره تمسكى الشبشب وتضربيه :t9:​


----------



## ميرنا (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*

لا حراام مش يمكن وراه عيال بيجرى عليهم ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*

ههههههههههههههههه
لا حنينه 
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## *malk (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*

ههرب طبعا 

دا شكلة مفترس اوى


----------



## Esther (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*

دا انا اتخضيت و قولت هتطلع حاجه مقرفه اوى 
على العموم ميرسى جدا جدا على الصرصار 
الاجابه ............طبعا هصوت و اجرى 
و عمرى ما امد ايدى عليه


----------



## maro_12 (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*

First If I kill it  I am not going to sleep because of this murder
so I am going to run and escape because they will kill it


----------



## mero_engel (30 يونيو 2008)

اممممممممممم
تصدق سؤال صعب فعلا
انا مش هعمل حاجه هقوله خليك في حالك لا تازيني ولا ازيك
وطبعا انا اللي هكون خايفه منه مش هو 
فا شي طبيعي انه مش هضربه
ميرسي يا كوكو علي الصرصار
قصدي الموضوع


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*

*اولا ربنا يسمحك تعبتنى عقبال ما نزلت 
ثانيا فى الاول كنت بخاف منهم جدا جدا وبقرف كمان 
وبعد مكنت بدرسهم فى الكلية بقوى اصحابى 
واقولكم على معلومة صغيرة الصوصار الى فى بيوتنا 
ده صرصور امريكى الى لونه بيج 
لكن الصرصور الى لونة اسود وفيه جزا شفاف ومكلبظ ده المصرى 
يعنى الى متغاظ من امريكا عندكم صرصايرهم اهوه 
















حتى الصراصير بنستوردها ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*



keky قال:


> ههرب طبعا
> 
> دا شكلة مفترس اوى


 
ههههههههههههههههه
رد فعل متوقع 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*



esther قال:


> دا انا اتخضيت و قولت هتطلع حاجه مقرفه اوى
> على العموم ميرسى جدا جدا على الصرصار
> الاجابه ............طبعا هصوت و اجرى
> و عمرى ما امد ايدى عليه


 
هههههههههههههههههههه
ليه كده 
انتوا خايفين منوا اوى كده 
مرسىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على مرووووووورك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*



maro_12 قال:


> first If I Kill It I Am Not Going To Sleep Because Of This Murder
> So I Am Going To Run And Escape Because They Will Kill It


 
thank You 
مرسىىىىىى جدا على مرووووورك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*



mero_engel قال:


> اممممممممممم
> تصدق سؤال صعب فعلا
> انا مش هعمل حاجه هقوله خليك في حالك لا تازيني ولا ازيك
> وطبعا انا اللي هكون خايفه منه مش هو
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههه
ليه كده بس ياميرو 
ده انا قولت ميرو هتكون شجاعه وتضربه على طول 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على مرووووووووورك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *اولا ربنا يسمحك تعبتنى عقبال ما نزلت ​*
> _*ثانيا فى الاول كنت بخاف منهم جدا جدا وبقرف كمان *_
> _*وبعد مكنت بدرسهم فى الكلية بقوى اصحابى *_
> _*واقولكم على معلومة صغيرة الصوصار الى فى بيوتنا *_
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههه
حتى الصراصير بنستوردها 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لسه فى حاجه تانيه لسه مابنستودها 
المصيبه اننا نكون بنستورد بنأديمن كمان :smil8:
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى لمروووووووووووورك ياباشا 
وسورى على انك تعبتك :11azy:
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## *malk (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*



kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> رد فعل متوقع
> مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك
> ...


 

تقصد اية برد فعل متوقع

انا بس بحب اسيب فرصة لكل واحد مش يمكن ميجيش تانى؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*



keky قال:


> تقصد اية برد فعل متوقع
> 
> انا بس بحب اسيب فرصة لكل واحد مش يمكن ميجيش تانى؟؟؟؟؟



اقصد انو رد فعل متوقع لاى بنت 
مأقصدش انتى بس 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووورك مره تانيه 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## elmoslem2 (26 يوليو 2008)

pleas donot said  shebsheb  zanuba ....becaus you are mese7yaa     but ooly  shebsheb  kerolosa  aw shebsheb  gergoosaaa  !!pleas     
ya bardaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: للبنات الجريئات فقط............*

بص هوه انا مش فاهم انت بتقول ايه ​


----------

